# Need a New 17.5, which one?



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just fried my revtech 17.5. Stupid mistake, no fault of the motor at all. I figured since I needed a new one I would venture into a different motor company. I like the idea of the corally, thunder power, maybe a viper. I guess shuur motors and some other less known companies are great too. Looking for some input on which to run for oval, 1s. I will most likely run this on many different sized tracks and in blinky and boosted classes, so a well rounded motor is probably what I need. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!
Andrew


----------



## trophyman (Nov 8, 2007)

Evreryone has a favorite and think it is the best. I have had good luck and good service out of Fantom Motors. You might give them a try. They have a build sheet on their site and will build you a motor for whatever you need. Give them a call and see what they can do.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have run TP and now i have revtech both run well the new D3.5 is a stout piece also.


----------



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies guys. Had a suggestion on the D3.5 already. Would you say that the revtech and d3.5 are better than the TP? Someone suggested the tp with the high torque (blue?) rotor. Going to do some extra research on that d3.5 cause I didn't even know it was out lol thanks again!
Andrew

OH! and for the comment on fantom motors, I used to use them for brushed racing from time to time, great motors. I'll look into it thanks for the suggestion


----------



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

After several messages with suggestions, went with Fantom's IonV.4. For those that don't know, that's a trinity d3.5 by fantom. Several people suggested the trinity d3.5 and I checked on Fantom's site and found some upgrades for it. Called Fantom and the customer service was fantastic. Couldn't have been happier with their help. Thanks for all the fast messages!
Andrew


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I know what you bought and I will run you down every time LOL:wave:


----------



## Brad Boling (Jan 29, 2005)

My Duo 3.5's are thumpers on the dyno. They don't get raced on the dyno though. We will just have to wait and see when we bolt them in the truck.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Trinity d 3.5 with 12.5 high tourque rotor for blinky nothing is gonna out run it


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

LOL

Jake


----------



## Brad Boling (Jan 29, 2005)

dr voodoo said:


> Trinity d 3.5 with 12.5 high tourque rotor for blinky nothing is gonna out run it


I hope you are right, that's the setup I have. It worked for the Revtechs.


----------



## amartins42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Motor seems solid so far, might run the same setup for 13.5 unless someone thinks another motor is faster...


----------

